# Best Smelling Wax



## Rayvon (Oct 29, 2013)

What is everyone’s favourite smelling wax? I’d love to know everyone’s suggestions naming the scent!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Dodo Juice Bouncer's Satsuma Rock


----------



## Saladin (Nov 18, 2020)

I really like Dodo Juice Hard Candy - think it’s a raspberry scent?


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Shine supply wax


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

When you go out the morning after does the car still smell?


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I don’t care what is smells at, I don’t like added chemicals to create a nice smell, I want active ingredients only (like BH, FK1000p and Collinite to name but few) 
I want shine, durability and easy on, easy off, even if it smells like ****.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

DetailedOnline Surreal wax smells very nice and is easy to apply / remove, gives great results also...


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Zymol Creme - smells of coconut - subtle, not overpowering.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Swissvax mirage
Anglewax dark angel
M&k lavender
Amongst my fav's

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Zymol waxes generally smell awesome.


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> Zymol waxes generally smell awesome.


Especially Atlantique .... smells good enough to eat


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Auto Finesse Desire, good wax too!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

The only one i've used that had a nice smell to it was Rainforest Rub, smells of watermelon iirc.


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

Everyone of the Immaculate reflection car car sweet shop waxes are amazing apart from the parmaviolets one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Any odk wax dan really knows how to make a wax smell great 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Zymol Concours and Glasur smell divine.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Anything Zymol smells great. Swissvax is nice too but they all smell the same but it's not a bad thing. Britemax vantage also smells nice especially when your applying it. The waft of coconut is pretty divine



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

I know its a liquid wax but the AB one that smells of Liquorice for me...…….


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Swissvax best of show was my favourite. Was like Passion Fruit peach style. Always remember it. Britemax vantage and Zymol Glasur two other notes. 

Old blackfire midnight had a nostalgic smell. 

Best product smell probably for nostalgia, Zaino Z6.


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

gally said:


> Swissvax best of show was my favourite. Was like Passion Fruit peach style. Always remember it..


Sounds amazing! Thats the flavor I get in My Boba Tea's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Swissvax BOS is my favourite


----------



## Merc5152 (Jul 16, 2017)

Would have to go with Chemical guys - Butter wet wax


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Swissvax...nice and fruity. Zymol concours...the smell of Christmas in a jar!!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

P21's or R222 wax


----------



## Gadgetguy (Jan 20, 2013)

ODK Glamour!!!!!!


----------



## walfice (Sep 15, 2017)

Wax Planet Assassin smells amazing, Creed after shave scent.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poor boys nattys blue paste wax smells Devine, like bubblegum.


----------



## Galley (Sep 13, 2007)

Chemical Guys XXX Hard Wax.

Didn't rate the wax but the smell was 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I’ve been out of the detailing world for a few years so there are loads of brands I have no idea about, but my faves are SV Best of Show, Zymol Destiny, RG Black Label and for some reason Dodo SN.


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

cant remember the name but it was one of the higher end michell and king waxes a few year back. smell was seriously good


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

pyramid ceramic wax ( ODK made )


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

WHIZZER said:


> pyramid ceramic wax ( ODK made )


Couldnt agree more. Smells fruity? Just gorgeous!


----------



## RT1994 (Jun 25, 2019)

Anything ODK or Waxed Junkies smells amazing &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I used some Gyeon Q2 Wax for the first time this weekend and it smells amazing.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Def1nitive Wax 0stendo has always been my favourite smelling wax closely followed by Swissvax bos and zymol concours&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

I would almost compare this to my favorite phussy smell haha Their can NOT be only 1! haha to paraphrase jon on youtube.

I find natural waxes smell very nice however from my limited experience.


----------



## Leezo (Nov 20, 2008)

Not quite a traditional wax, but autoglyms aqua wax smells amazing. Strong scent of bananas.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

The nicest couple of smells I've come across were from way back when I first ventured beyond a splash of TW and a bucket and sponge. It came from the Halfords/Zymol duet of shampoo (the green one) and the pale blue liquid cleaner wax. One smelt subtly of bananas whilst the other was coconut. Not crazy, just a nice combination of smells that made things seem a bit special.


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

i enjoy pete's 53.. its like cocconut.. lovely


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

gatecrasher3 said:


> I used some Gyeon Q2 Wax for the first time this weekend and it smells amazing.


I second this. Just applied a coat of Q2 wax and it was very pleasant.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Best smelling?

Poorboys Natty's blue wax :thumb:


----------

